# Comment allumer son emac avec le clavier?



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous, j'ai une question pour un ami qui me soutient que c'est impossible...

Quand j'avais mon iMac G3, je l'allumais évidemment avec la touche power du clavier, mais sur les nouveaux, cette touche a disparu...

Que s'est il passé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il me semble me souvenir qu'on pouvait se servir de la touche eject pour faire ça... quel'quun sait??


----------



## kertruc (10 Mai 2004)

Mon eMac ne s'allume pas par le clavier....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mai 2004)

impossible effectivement,il faut apputer sur le bouton du coté...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

Oui, mais c'est très rare : dans le manuel, il est conseiller de n'éteindre qu'en cas de non utilisation pendant plusieurs jours.
En suspension d'activité, l moindre action sur le système (touche, périphérique) fait redémarrer la soufflerie. J'en ai fait l'experience cette nuit alors que je voulais éteindre la lumière de mon imprimante !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

Ya aucun autre moyen?? le bouton du coté, il est derrière les prises non? ya même pas de bouton sur le devant? le voyan qui pulse, c'est pas une zone tactile?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

Non, mais peu importe, depuis que je l'ai je n'ai pressé qu'une fois sur ce bouton...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais peu importe, depuis que je l'ai je n'ai pressé qu'une fois sur ce bouton...




pas mal....ça veut dire que tu ne l'as jamais forcé à s'éteindre... depuis combien de temps?

(j'imagine que tu as du le redémarrer quand même un certain nombre de fois, ne serait-ce que pour les mises à jours...)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

Depuis vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'était juste pour dire qu'Apple ne recommande pas du tout de l'utiliser et que la nuit dans mon F1 j'ai une magnifique veilleuse made in Apple...


----------



## nicogala (11 Mai 2004)

Depuis septembre, je n'ais appuyé sur ce bouton que trois fois : une pour la toute première mise en route, une seconde au retour de vacances, et la dernière qd je l'ai débranché pendant un fort orage
En fait pour les MÀJ il redémarre sur ordre via l'interface ("réredémarrer" -&gt;"oui"  "non" ), et même qd le courant est coupé (un après-midi ça m'est arrivé 5 fois !) il redémarre tout seul comme un grand (il suffit de cocher cette option dans "économiseur d'énergie)

Avec tous ces nouveaux types de gestion de la veille et du redémarrage, le bouton dédié sur le clavier est devenu totalement inutile.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

aaah, la veilleuse du mac, c'est un compagnon dans la nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sinon le bouton, euh, non c'est vrai que ça sert plus a grand chose. par contre la prise casque en façade était sympa sur le imac. mais bon, elle est pas troptrop loin.


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

Ça consomme de l'énergie un ordi en veille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je reconnais que c'est pratique...


----------



## Timekeeper (12 Mai 2004)

glorb a dit:
			
		

> sinon le bouton, euh, non c'est vrai que ça sert plus a grand chose.


Je regrette aussi ce bouton des micro-claviers des premiers iMac (que je n'ai jamais possédé).

Même sans l'eteindre, pour mêtre en veille, ça aurait été plus pratique que le bouton à l'arrière (d'un iMac G4 par exemple) ou que le menu Pomme.

Et puis les éclairages blancs des voyants Apple sont superbes.
Et puis encore, sur un iMac G4, le voyant sur l'écran est minuscule, domage, puisque cette lumière est magnifique.
Et puis, pour finir, les iMac G4 avec grand écran n'ont même plus de voyant blanc, non ? 


Bref, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ce magnifique bouton à disparu des "nouveaux" claviers.



_(...et puis les G5 aussi ils n'ont qu'un tout petit point lumineux au lieu du gros rond... pfff... je n'acheterait pas de G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Oui mais alors pourquoi apple déconseille-t-il l'extinction totale quotidienne ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (12 Mai 2004)

Pour les amoureux du bouton power sur le clavier, échange gentiment son iMac G3 400 contre un eMac G4 1ghz ou plus !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je déconne, je le garde mon iMac !!!! Me séparer d'un iMac pour un eMac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Suis pas fou, il est trop beau l'iMac par rapport à l'eMac !!


----------



## nicogala (13 Mai 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette aussi ce bouton des micro-claviers des premiers iMac (que je n'ai jamais possédé).



ôtez moi un doute: ça existait bien il y à plus de 10 ans sur les LC non ?


----------



## kertruc (13 Mai 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette aussi ce bouton des micro-claviers des premiers iMac (que je n'ai jamais possédé).
> Même sans l'eteindre, pour mêtre en veille, ça aurait été plus pratique que le bouton à l'arrière (d'un iMac G4 par exemple) ou que le menu Pomme.



En programmant un petit script avec une touche de fonction, c'est pas possible de le faire ?


----------



## Timekeeper (13 Mai 2004)

Même si je programmait une des touches [Fx] de mon Pro Keyboard, ça ne remplacerait jamais l'original : le bouton du clavier des iMac était bien éclairé


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ôtez moi un doute: ça existait bien il y à plus de 10 ans sur les LC non ?


Oui ça fonctionnait très bien (mais pas pour l'allumage, là il faut attendre 1995).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amoureux du bouton power sur le clavier, échange gentiment son iMac G3 400 contre un eMac G4 1ghz ou plus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si t'es fou !
ou alors t'es maso pour préférer cet écran 15" bombé plein de reflets,comparé au 17" plat superbe de l'eMac ...
ne parlons pas des HP ,qui sont ridicules sur les iMac hi!hi!...
je sais ce que je dis ,j'en ai eu 1,iMac G3...


----------



## Oizo (15 Mai 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> le bouton du clavier des iMac était bien éclairé



Non pas d'éclairage du bouton sur le clavier...


----------



## Timekeeper (16 Mai 2004)

Ah... euh... ben ça réstait pratique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nan mais c'est vrai : iMac, interupteur en façace : on en met un sur le clavier.
iMac G4, intérupteur à l'arrière : on vire le bouton du clavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de logique là-dedans...


----------

